# This is new to me and I love it!



## Mott (Apr 26, 2017)

This makes a really nice border.
http://hearthookhome.com/reverse-shell-stitch-tutorial-crochet-technique-with-photos/


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

That is pretty! Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for the link.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Mott said:


> This makes a really nice border.
> http://hearthookhome.com/reverse-shell-stitch-tutorial-crochet-technique-with-photos/


What a lovely edging! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is very pretty! I will have to save this in my bookmarks.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

How lovely, thanks for the link, I am always looking for new edgings.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the link. That's a really lovely border stitch!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Lovely! Have bookmarked. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful border stitch. Thanks for the ling.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

That is one of the prettiest shell stitches I've seen. I use a shell stitch edge a lot, so thanks for posting this link. I will be trying this one. It is gorgeous. It looks like easy to follow directions, too. Thanks again. Susan


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for the link!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Way pretty. Love it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I had trouble understanding her written tutorial but the Russian YouTube video shows exactly how it's done even without Understanding the words!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this lovely edge stitch.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## GrannyPooh (May 19, 2017)

That is pretty. Thanks for the link. I will have to try it on my my next project.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful border! Thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a really pretty border, thanks for the link.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a great border. Thanks for the link.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link! :sm24:


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice indeed. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love it too! Thanks.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

beachknit said:


> I had trouble understanding her written tutorial but the Russian YouTube video shows exactly how it's done even without Understanding the words!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That is a nice one!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

What a great border. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kikucorner (May 24, 2017)

What an interesting edging, I've never seen this before!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful stitch. Thank You


----------

